# Which Golf To Buy



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Still trying to choose a car ! Maybe a golf, but which model ??? R32 is to much.

Which model gives best bang for your buck.

Cheers!

sTTu


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Either the 130 or 150pd diesels or the 1.8T Petrol...

any of the above three can have large hikes in power for very little outlay


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Either the 130 or 150pd diesels or the 1.8T Petrol...
> 
> any of the above three can have large hikes in power for very little outlay Â


is the 1.8T quicker than the 2.0 ? I don't seem to be able to find much in terms of genuine performance figures for the golfs any good resources.

I drove a 4Motion and was impressed, but I assumed that it would be faster than a 1.8T

Sorry for the dimness but Golfs are a bit unknown to me.

Cheers !

sTTu


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The 2.0 is 115bhp

The 1.8T is 150bhp

The 2001 on V5's are 170bhp

IIRC the 4 motion is around the 190 to 200 mark...


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Wouldn't get a V5 :-/ I saved and saved then waited and waited when it arrived and after a week i realised that it didn't really set my world alight!

Don't get me wrong it was a fantastic car (Met blue with beige leather) The quality was second to none and the engine was lovley around town and i suppose country roads but if you got the urgent to go that bit quicker it seemed to run out of steam early on

If i had my golf days again i'd go for a V6 Motion although for some reason i didn't test drive one .........think i was too scared of what the missus woulD threaten me with [smiley=argue.gif] or the GTI 1.8T which has virtually the same performance figures as the V5 but can be easily tweeked for a relavily low cost........Good Luck


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I love the 20v engines, Â ;D but after driving my sisters Golf Gt TDi 150 I would without doubt buy one if I was going for a golf...Just so much torque. Â ;D
I would recon that if you placed a 150 18T and the 1.9 TDi 150 side by side then the old "Oil Burner" would show the petrol a clean pair of heels Â 

Fantastic engine....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

hello, i've just got a 150bhp diesel golf and its great, can't beat the look on the boy racers faces when you leave them for dead at the lights, they think its just a normal golf but can't keep up


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go for the 150 PD - not as smooth as the 1.8T by any means but so much more fun. Have Revo or Jabba remap it and its even more fun.

If they put the 150 Engine in the TT i'd have another one.

James.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Of course, there is the GTi anniversary (like James has above), but in petrol - I think they are 180bhp.

but I've said it time and time again, don't discount the Diesel. It's as fast as a TT on country roads - and that's a 225.

Doesn't handle as well obviously, but it's not slow.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I`ve owned both 1.8T and V5 (170bhp) Golfs and would get the 1.8T over the V5 if you don`t want to go diesel. The turbo cars just feel more urgent than the lazy V5. The 180bhp turbo engine is also available in the standard GTI (ie non anniversary) spec car now.

The 150 bhp PD TDI is awesome though.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi guys,

Due to unforseen circumstances I am having to can the order of the S2000 this summer 

Now I am left with only about 8K to spend on a new motor and the only thing I can think of is a Golf.

Having looked around on Autotrader's site tonight, there seem to be loads of 99 plate GTi's for sale. I was going to plump straight for the 2.0 GTi T.. but if I am reading this thread right, you say to go for the 1.8T.. is this correct?

I know NOTHING about Golfs at all, but I miss the spurt that my TTs gave me, so I think I'd rather a Turbo over a non.

Any help appreciated, as I am hopefully gonna buy this weekend.

btw, I have seen a local dealer advertising a 2.0 GTi T at 180 BHP.. is this bull??

Cheers,

Martin.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Martin, they don't make a 2.0T Golf GTi

The bottom range GTi is a 2.0 non turbo that is rated at 115bhp
You can then get the 20v 1.8T GTi (same lump as in the TT) in 150bhp or 180bhp varients....
Although the 180bhp one has only been launched fairly recently.

I would get the 150 one and then take it to Jabbasport and have it uprated to around 210bhp


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

:

OK, so I didn't get the golf in the end... but thanks for all the advice guys!

Mart.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

So, what did you get?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Just read in another part of the forum!

Accord Type R 

I`ve always liked them, possibly because most people would choose an Impreza over them. Enjoy!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Forgot to mention - I've had three MkIV Golfs over the past few years.

The first was an S plate Golf 1.8 GTi (non-turbo)* OK car, but not worthy of the GTi badge.

Next was a 1.8T - T plate. Fantastic car, loved it to bits. Did nothing to it in turns of tuning, but then I don't do that anyway.

Last was a V5 (bought as a second car) - V plate. this car was bought purely to sit in traffic on my wife's daily commute. The suspension is soft, the engine is powerful but not urgent. A great cruising car, with climatronic, cruise and armest, but by no means anywhere near the 1.8T in terms of drving fun.

*Just to confuse things even more, the original GTi line-up comprised two petrol Golfs both with a 1.8 engine. One was the turbo with 150HP and one was the non-turbo with 125HP. For some reason they discontinued this engine around a V plate for the 2.0 littre non turbo version which has even less power at 115hp.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> *Just to confuse things even more, the original GTi line-up comprised two petrol Golfs both with a 1.8 engine. Â One was the turbo with 150HP and one was the non-turbo with 125HP. Â For some reason they discontinued this engine around a V plate for the _2.0 115hp version_.


IIRC the UK is the only market where this car is actually badged as a GTi.

They must think we're suckers for a Badge!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had a TDi 115 as a rental car on hols. It was great. Go diesel, but do get a discount or wait for bargains since Gold V is now annouced and the there will almost cretainly be Mk iv bargains to be had in run up to new Golf lauch.

I'd gp for the PD 130 or even better the 150 like James runs.


----------

